# No end to my stupidity



## Harold_V (Oct 14, 2013)

Guys,
I recently updated my computer to Windows 7. I'm using Internet Explorer 10 (yeah, I know, no one likes Microsoft, but it's the devil I know). 

I used to be able to play embedded videos without issue, even after updating to 7. About a week ago, I must have made a change that has altered my ability to do so now. They play, and I hear sound, but the screen is white, with just a hint of image showing, almost imperceptible. As long as the production isn't clicked, I see what ever image is supposed to show---it turns white only after I click the arrow to play the video. 

I do not experience the same problem if I attempt to run a video off the forum, so I get the idea that it's something to do with a setting in IE. 

I'm a computer moron-- so, thus far, I've not been able to determine what might be causing this strange behavior. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am not pro but maybe you need to update silver light. That is what microsoft use for video.

**
I googled your problem and it appears to be flash player problem.
Try this:
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Install new player and check if that corrected issue.


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 14, 2013)

It's my belief that it is always a good idea to have two or three different browsers installed (at least firefox) in order to have alternatives available when problems occurs, sometimes also to find out, what the problem may be. Next step of my philosphy is always to have a parallel installation of ubuntu linux, which I can use if win7 makes problems or isn't accessable anymore. Then I always have a fast access to my data through my linux. It is a little bit like stannous and DMG when verifying palladium 

But Patnor is surely right with the advice to update flashplayer.


----------



## Geo (Oct 14, 2013)

since you are using windows, make sure all of your Adobe products are upgraded. mine was in reverse after i had to do a destructive restore awhile back. i could play streaming or movie feeds but no web videos. a good package for playback is DiVX. you either have to pay for the best package or put up with the single reminder every time you open it.its free and comes with a good codecs package for web playing.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 14, 2013)

Google for windows media player classic, free, has every codec ever made built in and just works. When you install it just let it be the default player and IE will use it instead of whatever passes for a player in IE10.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2013)

I think Patnor nailed it Harold.


----------

